# Did you enjoy school ?



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm curious about types and their relation to popularity in school not that I care about about popularity but it's self satisfaction in school.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi!

Istp here. When I started 7th rade after switching school , I easily could have built a friends network, mostlikely due to my ENFJ mothers influence. But I found myself in a group of seven people, and became satisfied. I also ran for class president and gained the position. So I guess most people like me. However I choose to not maintain the network, so I barley know the other people. I have 2 good friends and one sister whom I prefer to hang with, there's also another friend who I like to hang with. I noticed one who was supposed to be my friend is very jealous of me, and is overly competitive. That "friend" is also bff with another friend of mine. I don't bother being comeptive, she never matches up to me unless I let her and it's worthless doing stuff like that, that is one thing among others. We are on neutral terms or more at the negative way. 

So in the end. I have a small group of trusted people but could have had more less trusted. I'm satisfied with my decision. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

NT, and while I wouldn't say I _loved_ school, I did _like_ it to some extent.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

The Chameleon said:


> NT, and while I wouldn't say I _loved_ school, I did _like_ it to some extent.


Did you like friends and certain subjects ? =) 

Anyways, I just wanted to ask you who that person is on you avatar? I reconise the person from somewhere.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

The Chameleon said:


> NT, and while I wouldn't say I _loved_ school, I did _like_ it to some extent.


me too , there were some years I hated some years I loved .


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> Did you like friends and certain subjects ? =)
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to ask you who that person is on you avatar? I reconise the person from somewhere.


I loved pretty much every subject besides math and p.e, and I had a tight group of friends, so I was good. 
Also, my avatar is Kisumi Shigino the supremely sexy strawberry man. From Free!


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I probably liked school a whole lot more than about 70% of the population, but I didn't exactly _love_ it XD

I liked it towards the end especially. I'm naturally a pretty curious person, and I was able to be in some really interesting classes. I also got a surprisingly good SAT score, which opened a lot of academic doors for me. Mostly, though, I just liked being around all the people! The people in my classes were generally really smart and interesting to be around. Plus, I didn't have to deal with many jerks.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I was good at the education stuff but I hated the social aspect. It was so difficult to make friends and I don't know why. It got better in later years though I ended up with a lot of drama that followed me into sixth form, until i realised I'm not obliged to talk to idiots. I did have some friends in my classes. Second was better, it was actually rather good. I managed but not very well overall. I was very depressed for the most part. One friend i had was constantly dumping me then making me grovel for forgiveness for... Something. Being depressed. Dumped her for good when she tried to con me out of money. She came grovelling back a few months later and got upset that we weren't how we were, so i called it quits again because i realised that she was absolutely terrifying. I'm not going to uni after all that crap. I'm sick of education.

EDIT: I got BBC in my A levels and almost all As in GCSE apart from B in Maths and A* in Geography. Everyone is saying I should go to uni. Maybe later when I've forgotten how terrible school was.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I liked school. I wasn't really social/popular, but I liked learning and being out of my house(ironically I hate being out of my house now).


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

INTP
I hated school. I hated everything about it from the people to the educational system. 
And as for popularity, I was fairly popular - for no apparent reason as I was super unsocial and kept everyone at a distance.

My favourite subject was Math. I hated Physics and Chemistry though.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Amacey said:


> me too , there were some years I hated some years I loved .


I know right ! I like the current ones better .


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably said:


> I probably liked school a whole lot more than about 70% of the population, but I didn't exactly _love_ it XD
> 
> I liked it towards the end especially. I'm naturally a pretty curious person, and I was able to be in some really interesting classes. I also got a surprisingly good SAT score, which opened a lot of academic doors for me. Mostly, though, I just liked being around all the people! The people in my classes were generally really smart and interesting to be around. Plus, I didn't have to deal with many jerks.


I like smart and intresting people, and my istp stare of doom scares the rest away. roud:


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> I like smart and intresting people, and my istp stare of doom scares the rest away. roud:


You ISTPs are quite amazing, m'dear. Be proud ;P


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Retsu said:


> *I was good at the education stuff but I hated the social aspect. It was so difficult to make friends and I don't know why. It got better in later years though I ended up with a lot of drama that followed me into sixth form, until i realised I'm not obliged to talk to idiots. *I did have some friends in my classes. Second was better, it was actually rather good. I managed but not very well overall. I was very depressed for the most part. One friend i had was constantly dumping me then making me grovel for forgiveness for... Something. Being depressed. Dumped her for good when she tried to con me out of money. She came grovelling back a few months later and got upset that we weren't how we were, so i called it quits again because i realised that she was absolutely terrifying. I'm not going to uni after all that crap. I'm sick of education.
> 
> EDIT: I got BBC in my A levels and almost all As in GCSE apart from B in Maths and A* in Geography. Everyone is saying I should go to uni. Maybe later when I've forgotten how terrible school was.


That part is so true. 

I know thoose types, unfourtunetly. I whish none would ever had have to expirience people that grovel back for their profit. But I god like 2 good friends and the best sister I can have. I count that a good friend takes 7.5 year to get. I only have two and I'm fifteen , so it makes sense. 
It's good you decided that she was terrifying. 

You should try to go to uni, bad expiriences shouldn't stop you future. Epecially one like that, it's not worth your time. You also seem to like/be good at the educational stuff so I think it be worth it. But I understand your decision. 

PS; Sui-feng is good, but kenpachi is better. :wink:


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably said:


> You ISTPs are quite amazing, m'dear. Be proud ;P


Thanks! I am quiet proud, and view myself as a good person. I'm afraid that others peoples view is more like " The girl who has talent but won't rise from her throne where she silently judges everyone with "glares( I don't view them as glares) " , "cutting remarks, "logical statments " , "unberable silence" , and "blunt dislike for people that aren't placed in the good category" ". I really don't view myself as that, but what I've seen from some forums , istps are viewd as that. I think I am apathetic and polite around strangers, but not entierly like that, most of if however fits to some degree. 

Like today. We got a new classmate. Everyone was supposed to introduce themselves saying their name and one thing they've done this summer. Everyone was like " -name- I've been to -country- > extra unneccesary information < " , I just said "-Name- I've been abroad this summer" I didn't bother to sound encouraging. Why? Because I had already classified him. He looks like the guy that commes from abroad and hang with the guys that smoke, fight ,steal , he has a not so good swedish and spoke in a certain way, sat beside one of thoose people I won't ever hang with , he also wore the same types of clothes as them , build , had "the haircut", and didn't have anything that would compell me to speak with him. His eyes just held confusion where ever he looked. He looked mildly surprised when I introduced myself. My teacher lightend up the mood saying that " That was kinda cryptical", ofcourse I grinned, due to a private ISTP inside head joke . But I don't think I was rude. I just gave a neutral tone and politely showed no interest in the matter. 

I know this is a bad side of mine. But I know how 95 % of thoose guys act like, and I don't like it. If he proves himself to be of interest then sure. But I don't hang much with guys anyways so the friendship would probably break, and therfore I won't bother to try to befriend him.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

owlhead said:


> INTP
> I hated school. I hated everything about it from the people to the educational system.
> And as for popularity, I was fairly popular - for no apparent reason as I was super unsocial and kept everyone at a distance.
> 
> My favourite subject was Math. I hated Physics and Chemistry though.


I love physics and chemistry. And I think I would have loved math , if it just wasn't the fact that out teacher makes everything more complicated.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

TwinAnthos said:


> That part is so true.
> 
> I know thoose types, unfourtunetly. I whish none would ever had have to expirience people that grovel back for their profit. But I god like 2 good friends and the best sister I can have. I count that a good friend takes 7.5 year to get. I only have two and I'm fifteen , so it makes sense.
> It's good you decided that she was terrifying.
> ...


I'm just burned out of education at the moment. I'm considering it later on, now I know what I'm working with grades wise. Maybe in the next cycle, the people at my sixth form said I could apply through them if I wanted to. There's lots of clearing places but I haven't even written a personal statement, let alone considered it.

That's because she was bloody terrifying. It was Stockholm syndrome. She constantly dumped me then would always welcome me back with apologies. She tried to split my current boyfriend and I up because she was jealous, and said she could've had any boy but didn't because she wanted to stay friends, but I included her in everything... :/ I dropped her like a hot potato at the start of college.

PS. Perhaps  I do like Kenpachi.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yeah. School was one big party. I was just there to hang out, and see my friends. The teachers and learning were just minor inconveniences to socializing. No responsibility, your whole life ahead of you.. Damn.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Retsu said:


> I'm just burned out of education at the moment. I'm considering it later on, now I know what I'm working with grades wise. Maybe in the next cycle, the people at my sixth form said I could apply through them if I wanted to. There's lots of clearing places but I haven't even written a personal statement, let alone considered it.
> 
> That's because she was bloody terrifying. It was Stockholm syndrome. She constantly dumped me then would always welcome me back with apologies. She tried to split my current boyfriend and I up because she was jealous, and said she could've had any boy but didn't because she wanted to stay friends, but I included her in everything... :/ I dropped her like a hot potato at the start of college.
> 
> PS. Perhaps  I do like Kenpachi.


Figured. There's a limit. I'm an ISTP so opening a study book when I don't have too or I'm under pressure is pretty much reaching my limit.:laughing:

PS; As an ISTP I feel like I'm Azien ; Everyone sees the kind guy( Or ISTP stereotype, I think I'm a nice person too most persons) , but in reality I'm the goodlooking bad ass guy who silently is kicking ass.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

"
I'm Not Alone!
Achievement Earned on 08-18-2014 04:29 PM
First confirmed friend.
Achievement Earned on 08-18-2014 04:29 PM
"


That's very nicley written of PerC. But i'll have to argue this. Obiously I'm not alone, It can't be me writting to myself , you can't have more than one account. But I like the first confirmed friend thing. They make it sound as a great achivment.Makes me proudroud:

Personally I think almost everyone here is friend-ish, that is until the forum suddenly goes empty after I make a hillarious istp comment.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Fuck yeah. School was one big party. I was just there to hang out, and see my friends. The teachers and learning were just minor inconveniences to socializing. No responsibility, your whole life ahead of you.. Damn.


Haha. 

"No responsibility, your whole life ahead of you.. Damn" . I'll be missing that when I finish school.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

TwinAnthos said:


> "
> I'm Not Alone!
> Achievement Earned on 08-18-2014 04:29 PM
> First confirmed friend.
> ...


Do you hear the crickets, too?

PS: fair enough on Aizen. I think I relate to Rangiku but I'm not quite as excitable. I've got the boobs though
 and Orihime is just terrible so I don't relate to her. No backbone, 0/10


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

INTP

I hated it. 
It was boring and unstimulating. I think my attendance was around 20% for most of high school and junior high. 
I never studied, yet managed to get above average grades.
I was a bit of a loner (most of my friends were older, and I had little interest in the people I went to school with), but I got along pretty well with almost everyone (although some people were afraid of me).
I dropped out of high school after my second year and got my GED early.

I loved Uni, though.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Fuck yeah. School was one big party. I was just there to hang out, and see my friends. The teachers and learning were just minor inconveniences to socializing. No responsibility, your whole life ahead of you.. Damn.


Ahahaha, you soooo remind me of an INFJ I know with that last sentence. 
@TwinAnthos

I find that a lot of ISTPs are seen as intimidating, but I tend to get along super well with you guys. You make loyal and fun friends, both awesome qualities in my book.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Retsu said:


> Do you hear the crickets, too?
> 
> PS: fair enough on Aizen. I think I relate to Rangiku but I'm not quite as excitable. I've got the boobs though
> and Orihime is just terrible so I don't relate to her. No backbone, 0/10


What crickets? I'm laughing at my hillarious joke , like you other people also should . :wink:

PS; Yup. Rankgiku size?! No way. I'm like flatter than sui-feng. If hadn't had backbone you would have accepted that person back so Orihime is not an option. Plus , I don't like her , she's just annoying, not a single ounce of logic in her.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably said:


> Ahahaha, you soooo remind me of an INFJ I know with that last sentence.
> 
> @TwinAnthos
> 
> I find that a lot of ISTPs are seen as intimidating, but I tend to get along super well with you guys. You make loyal and fun friends, both awesome qualities in my book.


I'm glad you see our utterly fluffy side:tongue: I seem to get along with you too. Keep the compliments comming xD Nah just joking on the last, but you're free to do so if you want to =P 
@Agelastos I wonder if thats an intp trait. There was another intp that posted almost the same thing.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Probably said:


> Ahahaha, you soooo remind me of an INFJ I know with that last sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that a lot of ISTPs are seen as intimidating, but I tend to get along super well with you guys. You make loyal and fun friends, both awesome qualities in my book.


I don't think I've ever met an STP woman who wasn't "one of the guys" in a sense. They're fun to hang with. They aren't faking it, like some other girls do.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> I'm glad you see our utterly fluffy side:tongue: I seem to get along with you too. Keep the compliments comming xD Nah just joking on the last, but you're free to do so if you want to =P
> @Agelastos I wonder if thats an intp trait. There was another intp that posted almost the same thing.


OHOH. Someone's a little sassy today.

Butcha know, I don't think I've ever gotten to know a female ISTP. I know a few males, kinda curious to see how y'all compare.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't think I've ever met an STP woman who wasn't "one of the guys" in a sense. They're fun to hang with. They aren't faking it, like some other girls do.


I'm glad you think so . We are fun when we feel like it =P


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably said:


> OHOH. Someone's a little sassy today.
> 
> Butcha know, I don't think I've ever gotten to know a female ISTP. I know a few males, kinda curious to see how y'all compare.


A bit =P I'm starting school tomorrow, maybe that's why? In reality it really just one of thoose get to know one another in the class things. I hate thoose.:dry: I'd like to get to know the choclate bar in my fridge better though. roud:

We are rare they say. That's why I know three; Me , Myself and I. 
Yes. Okay. Maybe not. Me, my twin sister and best friend. 

Btw are the males any good? I've written with some in the forums but , we're all really sarcastic so I might aswell have written it myself. It's fun roud:


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> A bit =P I'm starting school tomorrow, maybe that's why? In reality it really just one of thoose get to know one another in the class things. I hate thoose.:dry: I'd like to get to know the choclate bar in my fridge better though. roud:
> 
> We are rare they say. That's why I know three; Me , Myself and I.
> Yes. Okay. Maybe not. Me, my twin sister and best friend.
> ...


One's pretty sarcastic, he's cool... too pessimistic though, to be honest. I still get him though. The other two are just generally hilarious. I'd *generally* choose ISTP males over a lot of other types' males, I can tell you that.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

NT.

Hated the educational system. Loved highschool. Loved physics, english and computer science.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

TwinAnthos said:


> What crickets? I'm laughing at my hillarious joke , like you other people also should . :wink:
> 
> PS; Yup. Rankgiku size?! No way. I'm like flatter than sui-feng. If hadn't had backbone you would have accepted that person back so Orihime is not an option. Plus , I don't like her , she's just annoying, not a single ounce of logic in her.


I was joking about the boobs, but I'm not as flat as Soi Fon.  Maybe Yoruichi - Nemu. I probably am most like Rukia in character. Oh I love you, I hate Orihime too ;-;7 Not all Fs are like that, man.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably said:


> One's pretty sarcastic, he's cool... too pessimistic though, to be honest. I still get him though. The other two are just generally hilarious. I'd *generally* choose ISTP males over a lot of other types' males, I can tell you that.


I've been called pessimistic too! :tongue: Once. But that way a bit unfair when they said so. I just pointed out that I'm not the one who makes the wrong steps in dancing but the cow that steps in my way. And they called me pessimist

So istps a ok =)

Btw congrats on you 100 post


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Retsu said:


> I was joking about the boobs, but I'm not as flat as Soi Fon.  Maybe Yoruichi - Nemu. I probably am most like Rukia in character. Oh I love you, I hate Orihime too ;-;7 Not all Fs are like that, man.


Your back yould hurt if you were like rangiku. Well, if Sui-feng was here we could create a club called" flat "= Fantastic. Lovely/Lazy. Awesome. Terrifying.roud:

Rukias funny. I like her. No idea who'd I be. Maybe Gin? 

I like you to fellow Orihime hater. Do you mean some people like her? :frustrating: I can't really understand that. But their entiteld to their opinion I guess.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Depends. Socially it was the worst time of my life. Mostly I hated it during something you can call a primary school during 4th-6th year and a gimnazjum was a hell on earth for me and the time when i developed a depression that is holding onto me to this time. Then liceum was the most wonderful time of my life where I finally met people who accepted me and I had actually some fun. During academical time i had a mixed feelings. First three years were great and then during 4th and 5th year my depression deepened because of some problems in Academy. 

In short I mostly hated it than liked it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Hate it with a passion, it was horrible and torturous, didn't learn a thing and screwed me up. I dropped out with straight Fs. Would never go back or send my children there.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I'm an NT, and I liked school as a whole. High school was definitely my least favorite of my school experience, though.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I hated it because in elementary school all my friends were fake then in middle school I started getting bullied so I withdrew then in high school I was too afraid to talk to anybody.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP, I wouldn't say it was something I looked forward to but I didn't mind it. I did well in most classes and I liked learning, but I wasn't fond of some of the people or requirements.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ahaha.. ST. STJs live school yo. I mean *live* it; lumping them together with the STPs is pretty off. I hated school... I never needed to be told how to think, much less what to think. You learn by living, using your eyes... not received wisdom and repetitious habits, especially considering how fickle 'knowledge' is. It's all too human.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

I lost my attention along the way. I did not actually dislike it per se. maybe more scared or haunted by it.
I never really felt like having a say in school matters, or sense of control + direction of it, and myself.

When I look at my niece, about to start in 1st grade she is very.. "If I go to this school it has this.. X..Y..Z. and I like that" etc. 

I was switched between kindergartens, and I dont recall having any thoughts or sayings in it.. Just a black empty hole, that I know nothing of. Just small memories without any timeline of it.

But also I did not perform bad at all.. but progressively worse. (which inturn gave me a image of something + attention.. and inturn made me... play with it, do worse, etc)

But not having the ability to perhaps "Want" things, speak up.. pick a road.. what good and not.
I sort of caught onto a side road.. rebel.. And I am still trying to find the main road.


Sometimes hate.. or feeling unfair treatment from schools.

One period of my life I was smoking weed, and was attending a school that was suppose to help those who fell out of the system. (I am not so sure if it is a great idea to group lost kids always.. I often felt like dreading school more, because there was some pretty loud, and somewhat violent kids among).
A guy asked me if he could buy some, and wanting to be nice and make friends perhaps I said I could do him that favor, go to a actual dealer, and help him.
It was later found out, and I was dispelled without any chance of doing things different.
And the other guy was allowed to stay.
Not saying it was right of me. But I was very bitter. And having more shame upon me.. Oh yeah, and my parents very pretty much paying my smoking habbits without any involvement,(just scared to push me away or make things worse) but thats a longer story.
I quit and turned my back to it in the course of one day. I have also been rather alone since that day.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

trip said:


> ahaha.. ST. STJs live school yo. I mean *live* it; lumping them together with the STPs is pretty off. I hated school... I never needed to be told how to think, much less what to think. You learn by living, using your eyes... not received wisdom and repetitious habits, especially considering how fickle 'knowledge' is. It's all too human.


Guess I'm not an STJ then.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Guess I'm not an STJ then.


just do your duty, soldier. They're depending on you!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I hated the rigid and early morning schedule
I hated all the wasted time during class due to dealing with large groups
I hated all the wasted time on stupid 'make-work' homework assignments
I hated having to study what the teacher prescribed rather than being able to pursue my own curiosities
I hated the pressure of due dates
I hated groupwork when no one would listen to me and I’d get their bad grade
I hated PE classes and having to play sports I didn't even understand all the rules for
I hated how one-size-fits-all it was
I hated that some kids were annoying and put others down rather than just minding their own business
I hated eating lunch off dirty picnic tables out of plastic baggies that got smooshed or tasted like plastic from sitting in there all day
....college was certainly an improvement, though I don't want to write another paper in my life.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

ST and I hated school. Mostly the social aspect. I was terribly shy and only had a few close friends.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Last year (12th grade) I loved school!
Popular? No!
But I did have a lot of friends last year, which made classes fun.
I though of school as a stress reliever and and was the place I sociallized most.

-Intp


EDIT: Our school felt pretty laid back, especially since it was senior year. There were many down-to-earth N-typed people, which also made our discussions more interesting. I had AP (advanced) classes, but they had a lot of room for studying in a way that fit your learning style. Most of our hard work (essays, studying, textbook...) was done outside of class, while in class, we worked on easy, time-filler type work (for the most part) in class.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

ISFP. Kind of disliked school while I was there but in hindsight it was fine. I liked PE, Art, Science, English and History (didn't like Math, Metal Work and Home Economics). I was on good terms with all the different groups of kids there but compared to everyone else I was a big loner.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

I liked school to learn. 
And sometimes, there was the occasional person who was pretty cool. 

I hate general courses. But I could sit and listen to Psychology or Literature lectures for hours on end. <3


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

INTP here... I hated school a lot. People weren't fond of me either. I kept to myself most of the time. Also, the teachers did not like me because I barely gave them attention and often skipped school. I still always did well on my finals so it did not matter much to me... 

I am enjoying university though. I guess because it is more challenging, independent and interesting.


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

ST - I always hated school as a kid and I still do.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I voted I loved it, because I did love school. I've always loved learning, I loved almost all the subjects I took and expanding my mind on them. I, however, did not like most of my classmates, who I had been going to school with most of them since 7th grade (after my mom moved us for the last and final time.)


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

I enjoyed the company of my schoolmates. Does that count?


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

baby blue me said:


> I enjoyed the company of my schoolmates. Does that count?


I think as long as it means you still went, that it counts. xD


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

007phantom said:


> ST - I always hated school as a kid and I still do.


that makes the two of us


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

INTP. I hated school. I hated my peers. I was an ostracized outsider, and the whole thing was a publicly embarrassing waste of time.

In terms of popularity, I had no friends. AKA the Friendless Wonder. Even if I'd had friends, though, I would have thought school was a boring waste of time. Twelve years I'm not getting back.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

The Chameleon said:


> NT, and while I wouldn't say I _loved_ school, I did _like_ it to some extent.


wHAT ANIME IS THE CUTIE IN YOUR AVATAR FROM?


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

ISFP, who the hell liked school anyway? Urghh.
My grades were really bad at school because I didn't care to pay attention.
The only subjects I liked was p.e.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

mikan said:


> wHAT ANIME IS THE CUTIE IN YOUR AVATAR FROM?


That's Kisumi Shigino, the sexy strawberry boy from Free!
Also, is your name a reference to Dangan Ronpa?


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

The Chameleon said:


> That's Kisumi Shigino, the sexy strawberry boy from Free!
> Also, is your name a reference to Dangan Ronpa?


WHaaaa a new character! I knew it was free or a kyoani because of the anime style so I had to ask you. Haven't seen the latest episodes yet!! I think I have a new crush// and no, I just like oranges!


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

mikan said:


> WHaaaa a new character! I knew it was free or a kyoani because of the anime style so I had to ask you. Haven't seen the latest episodes yet!! I think I have a new crush// and no, I just like oranges!


He's set to appear in the new episode today! ^▽^


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

School was interesting.

I would say that high school was a lot more enjoyable in the U.S. I wouldn't have called myself popular. People knew who I was because I played on the basketball team.

University was great minus the debt.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

The Chameleon said:


> He's set to appear in the new episode today! ^▽^


Gosh, what a cutie!!~ •A <
And yes, I figured!!


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Hm, as an ISTP I knew a ton of people but I was never really that close with any of them. I don't believe I ever wanted to be.
Classes generally bored me unless I had the right subject, teacher, and or classmates. But even then I found school to be such a drag to pull myself out of bed to go to. However I fair much better in a College setting in comparison to my High School days. Although again, I don't necessarily get a kick out of going. If I was rich I would drop school entirely.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't think I can vote here because I didn't really love _or _hate high school (and it feels somewhat weird for me to say that in past tense now since I just graduated two months ago). For me, it was just something I had to attend every day, and while I enjoyed specific aspects, I wasn't too upset to leave.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

ENFJ - HS... There were many fun aspects and I love/d my crazy art friends and found my greatest inspirations in my life being several of my daring, passionate, rebellious teachers. I think I seemed pretty introverted throughout most of high school, but I was just really comfortable and observant. My grade was just a mass group of "we're all friends" so popularity etc wasn't existent, except for some of the "louder" few most likely from theatre, who were hilarious.

What I've learned from observations in my own and others "school experiences": I find the "school system" incredibly unrewarding; I feel music/band should be included in every school, and throw P.E. out the window - keep it as an after school extra-curricular activity if they must keep it, because it is absolutely useless. Unless they switched it with bowling - now _that's_ a sport! lol jkjk
I don't think it's natural to be up that early everyday and for that many hours - it's like designed specifically so after 5 years of slaving about, people are ready to work the 9-5 at McD's, 5days/week, and so their folks who are already in the 9-5 trap can comfortably, inspiringly work the conveyor-belt while they're gone. lol
Homeschooling (parent or hired teacher) for four hours plus specified extra-curricular group classes, like violin and/or capoeira etc., would be far more rewarding in the long run - and likely less traumatic considering the unrealistic societal aspects and expectations we are silently riddled with because of the "schooling" process. 
I understand that High-School is considered a ripe old place to garner life-long friends and learning how to interact in society... But it seems that's nearly all there is with High-School... it can't possibly be the _only_ place people socialize... And "learning" could be an anticipated focus too if it was considered as valuable as the "social hierarchy" amongst, frankly, perfect strangers.
So yeah. HS was alright. I thoroughly enjoyed post-graduate classes like animation, very fruitful. :0)


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I always say I didn't but realistically it was alright.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

ENFP here. I liked it for how it brought different kinds of people together, but I hated it for how it valued work and pedantics over actual learning. It was, at the end of the day, a place to train workers, not a place to expand horizons or gain knowledge.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP.
I hated every moment of it, the classes, teachers and students there were just plain awful. Even eight years after leaving I still wish that place burned to the ground <_<


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

ISTP, was okay, nothing special, messed about a lot, knicked off a lot. Preffered college, learnt more away from school.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I had only one friend at school and we were both victims of bullying but my teachers seemed to like me so I got that going for me, which was nice.


----------



## Imaginary Friend (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't enjoy school because I endured taunts and isolation from the beginning of 2nd grade to the end of 7th grade. If external conflict didn't upper cut my guts, internal conflict certainly did. Although I didn't enjoy school, I'm at least glad that I learned from those experiences. Kids are sometimes cruel.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I found public school absolutely dreadful, but online schooling is wonderful.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

INFP.

I generally disliked school although I was more connected to my friends at the time. Most of the time I was picked on or singled out. I wasn't generally popular and sometimes outcasted. I wish I could just go back now just to make the comebacks I wasn't able to make in High School because I wasn't as confident as I am now.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

SJ, and hated school. Not that I didn't get decent grades. It was the social part I despised due to my introvert personality.


----------



## johnathan.buchanan (Aug 18, 2014)

I absolutely hated high school but loved college.


----------



## Jadeisamoose (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm an ENTP and school was total balls, to be honest. I still wake up in the morning smiling because I don't have to go.
Don't get me wrong, I sustained some pretty good friendships and interacting with my peers made parts of it interesting.


----------



## slugisen (Nov 26, 2014)

I was always bored in school. ENTP


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

INTP.

Educational institutions are despicable.

Education isn't.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

IxxJ. H8d school & h8 college 

"It was the social part I despised due to my introvert personality." -outofplace


----------

